# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Поиск трактора для посева поля

## Эмми

Нужно найти два-три трактора для весеннего посева кукурузы. Есть собственная техника, однако она сломалась, по этому и именно по этому скажу что интересует меня куда обратится для поиска и аренды такой спец техники, что скажите по этому поводу?

----------


## Инфирида

Тут наверное два оптимальных варианта: 
1. выставить личное объявление о поиске предложении
2. искать приличные предложения в интернете


Вам же думаю что будет более интересен именно второй вариант, вот к нем думаю вам и стоит прибегнуть. И чтоб понимали что таковых предложении достаточно много, загляните вот сюда [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и ознакомьтесь с таковым самым предложением.

----------

